# Two Shows, Two Weeks (A Question Too)



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay, so today I had a show. It was a local Hunter Trial and I rode Frazier. These were our placings:

Green Hunter 2': 1st
Open Hunter 2': 4th
Junior Hunter 2': 3rd
Novice Junior Hunter: 5th

We qualified for the Master's Class but he had already bucked through three courses so we were done. And I would've done the Benefit Hack with him if someone had told me it was in the arena...

This weeked, I'm doing a Combined Training event with a mare I ride named Terminator (I consider her my own). It will be her first English event. She was trained Western and has had one English lesson (we decided to take out a jump and spin like crazy because we thought it was going to eat us...) We'll be doing the W/T Dressage test and the 18" course. She has jumped 21" but she's solid at 18". I might try to do a seperate W/T/C Dressage test since he has been phenomenal with her leads lately.

Anywho, now to you.

1) How many shows do you go to on average over an entire year? You can split this into rated shows, Hunter Trials, jumper shows, paper chases, judged trail rides, fun shows, Dressage events (sorry I have no idea) and rodeos.
2) What's the highest amount of shows you've ever done in a 3 day period? 3 day eventing does not count =D They could be with the same horse or a seperate horse. I don't care. I just want to know.


----------

